# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور

## mary.dhg

سلام...
میشه بگین در چه صورتی یه ادم میتونه برای بار سوم پشت کنکور بمونه؟
من نمیدونم قراره چی بشه حتی درصدامم حساب نکردم تا خود دیروز بیمارستان بودم چون دقیقا دو سه روز مونده به کنکور کرونا گرفتم و حالم بشدت بد شد
 سر کنکورم هوشیاری کاملو متاسفانه نداشتم...
ولی جز اینکه معجزه بشه وخدا رحمم کنه هیچ  امیدی ندارم دو سه روز خیلی گریه و شکایت کردم ولی چه فایده...
سره کنکور هر سوالیو دو سه بار میخوندم تا بفهمم چی به چیه بدترین ساعت های عمرم بود...
حالا ن جرعتشو دارم ک برم چک کنم کلیدارو نه اینک اصن فکنم یادم مونده چون میگم خیلی گیج و منگ بودم...
تو اینروزا ک نه میتونم بیرون برم بخاطر کرونا ن کار مفیدی بکنم چیکار کنم....
اگ بخوام پشت کنکور بشم چیکار کنم طبق چه برنامه ای برم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mhdyr2001

سلام دوست عزیز امیدوارم الان حالت بهتر شده باشه بنظر من تا اعلام نتایج فقط استراحت کن(اگه نمیتونی بری بیرون عیبی نداره میتونی فیلم و سریال ببینی یا کتاب بخونی.....)بعد با توجه به رتبه و اگر رشته ای بود که بتونی بری انتخاب رشته کن اما اگه خواستی پشت بمونی از مهر میتونی شروع کنی و طبق برنامه های کانون میتونی پیش  بری و بیشتر تمرکزتو بزار رو تست و ازمون.موفق باشی

----------


## _pariya.sh_

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mary.dhg


سلام...
میشه بگین در چه صورتی یه ادم میتونه برای بار سوم پشت کنکور بمونه؟
من نمیدونم قراره چی بشه حتی درصدامم حساب نکردم تا خود دیروز بیمارستان بودم چون دقیقا دو سه روز مونده به کنکور کرونا گرفتم و حالم بشدت بد شد
 سر کنکورم هوشیاری کاملو متاسفانه نداشتم...
ولی جز اینکه معجزه بشه وخدا رحمم کنه هیچ  امیدی ندارم دو سه روز خیلی گریه و شکایت کردم ولی چه فایده...
سره کنکور هر سوالیو دو سه بار میخوندم تا بفهمم چی به چیه بدترین ساعت های عمرم بود...
حالا ن جرعتشو دارم ک برم چک کنم کلیدارو نه اینک اصن فکنم یادم مونده چون میگم خیلی گیج و منگ بودم...
تو اینروزا ک نه میتونم بیرون برم بخاطر کرونا ن کار مفیدی بکنم چیکار کنم....
اگ بخوام پشت کنکور بشم چیکار کنم طبق چه برنامه ای برم؟؟؟؟؟






سلام دوست من
امیدوارم حالت خوب باشه الان
اینکه پشت کنکور بمونی یا نه، بستگی به روحیه خودت داره
اگه جسارت و حوصلۀ دوباره جنگیدن رو تو خودت نمیبینی برای بار سوم، یه رشته ای رو بزن و برو
اگه که میدونی حاضری برای هدف خاصی تلاش کنی و آدمی نیستی که جا بزنی، بمون پشت کنکور
...
اگه میخوای بمونی:
خیلیا نظرشون اینه که از مهر شروع کنی
ولی به نظر من از همین تابستون شروع کن (اغلب کلاسای کنکوری از اوایل مرداد شروع به فعالیت میکنن)
چون وقتی که کل تابستون رو مطلقا استراحت کنی، بد عادت میشی و شروع دوباره توی مهر ماه یکم سخت تر میشه برات
ولی اگه از اوایل یا اواسط مرداد شروع کنی، هم تایم بیشتری داری، هم میتونی آروم آروم و سبک درس بخونی که به تفریح و استراحتت برسی و همچنین راحت تر بیوفتی رو دور؛ ضمنا از اغلب بچه ها -که از مهر شروع میکنن- پیشی میگیری
...
اینکه طبق چه برنامه ای پیش بری خب سلیقه ایه
عموما بچه ها تابستون یکی از پایه ها رو میبندن (ترجیحا دهم) و دوازدهم رو هم شروع میکنن و در طول سال تحصیلی کم کم ادامش میدن و در کنارش یازدهم رو هم میخونن (تقریبا طبق روال قلمچی)
یه سری از بچه ها هم با کلاس پیش میرن و طبق برنامه همون کلاسا میرن جلو
...
گرچه بچه های دیگه بهتر میتونن راهنماییت کنن، ولی امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکت کنم*

----------


## Saeed79

> سلام...
> میشه بگین در چه صورتی یه ادم میتونه برای بار سوم پشت کنکور بمونه؟
> من نمیدونم قراره چی بشه حتی درصدامم حساب نکردم تا خود دیروز بیمارستان بودم چون دقیقا دو سه روز مونده به کنکور کرونا گرفتم و حالم بشدت بد شد
>  سر کنکورم هوشیاری کاملو متاسفانه نداشتم...
> ولی جز اینکه معجزه بشه وخدا رحمم کنه هیچ  امیدی ندارم دو سه روز خیلی گریه و شکایت کردم ولی چه فایده...
> سره کنکور هر سوالیو دو سه بار میخوندم تا بفهمم چی به چیه بدترین ساعت های عمرم بود...
> حالا ن جرعتشو دارم ک برم چک کنم کلیدارو نه اینک اصن فکنم یادم مونده چون میگم خیلی گیج و منگ بودم...
> تو اینروزا ک نه میتونم بیرون برم بخاطر کرونا ن کار مفیدی بکنم چیکار کنم....
> اگ بخوام پشت کنکور بشم چیکار کنم طبق چه برنامه ای برم؟؟؟؟؟


*پشت کنکور موندن وقتی واسه بیشتر از 2 سال مجازه که 1-کنکور رو بد داده باشی و در واقع خودت نبوده باشی سر جلسه 2-اصلا درس نخونده بوده باشی ...
غیر از این دو مورد اگه 2 سال پیوسته درس خونده باشی و کنکور هم خوب داده باشی ولی قبول نشده باشی دیگه قبول شدنت کاملن شانسی میشه و ارزشی نداره


**بنظر من شمایی که 1 درصد خودتم نبودی سر جلسه ارزشش رو داره واسه سال آینده بخونی . به شرطی که تواناییش واقعا باشه و کم نیاری

بزرگترین آفت پشت کنکور موندن بی برنامگی و سردرگم شدنه
اولین قدم اینه که از همین الان شروع کنی با برنامه قلمچی پیش بری و هر اتفاق افتاد ازش جدا نشی
دومین قدم اینه که توی تابستون : اگه دانش آموزی قوی ای بودی و مشکل ساعت مطالعه نداشتی و درسا هم کامل خوندی , بشینی تا اخر تابستون نقاط ضعفت رو برطرف کنی و یک درست رو خیلی خیلی تقویت کنی (مثلن من یه دوست پشت کنکور داشتم از مرداد شروع کرد تا اخر تابستون 80 درصد تایمشو ریاضی فیزیک خوند . تا آزمون آخر قلمچی , همه آزمون ها ریاضی و فیزیکش بالای 95 درصد بود!) ولی اگه دانش آموز خیلی قوی ای نبودی , اولویتت رو بذار روی بالا بردن ساعت مطالعه به صورت اصولی ( هفته 3 روز نیم ساعت بیشتر کن . با روزی 2 3 ساعت شروع کن نه بیشتر) و حتما روش مطالعه ات رو تصحیح کن و آزمون خطا کن . از آزمون خطا کردن نترس
سومین قدم هم از همین الان بشین روی مهارتای آزمون دادنت کار کن . هر شب یا یک شب در میون از زیست یا شیمی یه آزمون بزن و هی آزمون خطا کن ببین اگه 2 دور بزنی بهتره یا تک دور . اگه تست محاسباتی اول بزنی بهتره یا حفظی و ...

*

----------


## mary.dhg

ممنون از همگی 
وقتی داشتم از درد گریه میکردم پیاماتونو دیدم خیلی خوب و مهربونید و خیلی خوشحالم از داشتن شما دوستان....خیلی ممنون از راهنماییاتون...

----------


## Fawzi

اگ واقعا هدف داری و اراده خوندن داری بمون 
اگر قراره فقط بمونی! نمون!

با تعیین هدف و برنامه ریزی عالی و استارت جانانه بزو تو دل اهدافت :Yahoo (4): :*

----------


## Rainbow7

اگر شرایط مالی و خانوادگی خوبی داری دیگه اصلا کنکور نده

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

لطفا پشت کنکور بمانید ! این به نفع ماست !

----------


## Calvert

> لطفا پشت کنکور بمانید ! این به نفع ماست !


باز تو اومدی 
جم کن این حرفای بی معنی رو

----------

